# Do you think i could egg share? Forms sent!!



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Just over 5 months ago i had my lil girl. Its was my 2nd IVF attempt. My 1st attempt ended in a chem and before that as you can see in my sig i had lots losses. Im thinking of having another go next year and would like to egg share. Two reasons A) Would love to give another women/couple the chance i have been blessed with B) cant afford full IVF.
Now my question is, would any clinic accept me?? I know IVF worked on 2nd go but with my history, is it just too much?


Thanks for reading xxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

I wiuldn't say that would necessaruly affect you negatively. I would email a few clinics that are nearby and you like the look of and ask them. Where abouts in the country are you?


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for reply.
Im in Suffolk, and had my IVF treatment at Bourne Hall colchester.


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Michelle
Its worth having an AMH test this gives an indication of your 'ovarian reserve'   xxx
but judging by your past cycles I would say you are fine to egg share  
xx good luck with it all! xxx


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Spoke to my clinic and they were happy to send me a form to fill in and let one of the consultants have a look and hopefully give me a preliminary yes. If so i will get my blood tests done in a few months time then hopefully start tx.


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Fab news hun. Hope it all works out for you xxx


----------

